# grafik problem in Dalaran



## Stealkiwi (20. Januar 2009)

hi ich bin vor kurzen das erste mal nach dalaran gekommen 
als ich ankam (mit dem portal) sah ich nur ein stantbild und dann kam der einloggbildschirm und dort stant das die verbindung zum server abgebrochen ist. ich hab mich dann ca 5 mal versucht einzuloggen aba es geht nit

mit nen andern chara hab ich dann die grafik auf so niedrig wies geht gemacht und ich konnt mich imma noch nich einloggen.

denkt ihr es liegt an meinen 512 mb arbeitspeicher
also alle anderen städte instanzen und so konnte ich problemlos auf fast hight quali machen


ja ich bin noch lvl 16 xD


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Januar 2009)

keine ahnung. vielleicht könntest du noch deine graka posten. um es vorweg zunehmen, 512mb ram sind definitiv zu wenig (für dalaran und wenn ich mich nicht irre, gesamt nordend)


----------



## YasoNRX (20. Januar 2009)

Deine 512 ist definitiv zu wenig für dalaran weil dalaran schon schlecht ist egal wie gut dein rechner ist aber es bessert sich je nachdem und mit wenig mb sollte man gar kein portal benutzen weil der ort wo du ankommst sorgt für den dc ^^ weiss aus erfahrung

Und mit lv 16 hat man sowieso nichts in dalaran oder nordrend verloren


----------



## ReSiN (20. Januar 2009)

Genau das Problem hatte ich auch mal meine Lösung:

habe meinem Freund meine Acc-daten geben er sich hat eingelogt und ist mit meinem Char aus Dalaran herausgerannt.

Danach ging es ganz normal bei mir ....


----------



## Stealkiwi (20. Januar 2009)

ich wollt mir dat akangespenst hohlen ok das mitn freund is gar keine schlechte idee


----------



## ReSiN (20. Januar 2009)

Meinst du das Arkangespenst von dem Erfolg ? Wenn ja , dann musst du mehr als einmal nach Dalaran.. die Bücher dafür sind sehr begehrt.
Bei uns auf Nefarian ist ist so das oft mal mehere Leute vor den Spawnplätzen warten.


----------



## darling - bealgun (20. Januar 2009)

Ausloggen -> Addons aus -> Einloggen -> Aus Dalaran raus -> Ausloggen -> Addons aktivieren. Worxs zu 99%! Sogar von führenden Waschmaschinenherstellern und Gms empfohlen

lg darling


----------



## KICKASSEZ (20. Januar 2009)

wenn du alles auf max spielen willst brauchst mind. ne 8800GT

aber damit kommste auch in nordend gut durch

in grossen raids und städten kämpft die graka zwar um die 27 fps, aber da sind sie!

RAM brauchst du MIND. 1 GB, besser 2


----------



## Annovella (20. Januar 2009)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> hi ich bin vor kurzen das erste mal nach dalaran gekommen
> als ich ankam (mit dem portal) sah ich nur ein stantbild und dann kam der einloggbildschirm und dort stant das die verbindung zum server abgebrochen ist. ich hab mich dann ca 5 mal versucht einzuloggen aba es geht nit
> 
> mit nen andern chara hab ich dann die grafik auf so niedrig wies geht gemacht und ich konnt mich imma noch nich einloggen.
> ...



Das Problem ist, dass in Dalaran mehr spieler, als damals in Shat waren.. das größere Problem: Dalaran ist verdammt klein, shat schon recht groß. D.H. ein normaler Rechner, bzw etwas ältere Rechner schafft es nicht dort ein normales Bild zu bekommen. Mein Rechner ist eigendlich auch nicht schlecht, habe in Dalaran aber 10 Sek standbilder und das bei niedriger Grafikeinstellung. Dalaran ist zwar schoen, aber es ist nicht gut bedacht von Blizzard.


----------



## Stealkiwi (20. Januar 2009)

emm ich hab sowie so nur 2 add ons ( Gatherer und necrosis)
und die hab ich abgestellt


----------



## mister.G (20. Januar 2009)

Das hat ein Bekannter von mir regelmäßig. Bei ihm hat es geholfen, als er alle Addons ausgeschalten hat. Bei mir passiert das auch manchmal. Da wir beide ungefähr die gleichen Addons drauf haben, vermute ich  das irgendeins Fehler verursacht.

edit: oh wurde schon gesagt, sry^^


----------



## Tidoc (20. Januar 2009)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> emm ich hab sowie so nur 2 add ons ( Gatherer und necrosis)
> und die hab ich abgestellt




grade Gatherer ist ein FPS Killer und lag verursacher


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Januar 2009)

Stealkiwi schrieb:


> emm ich hab sowie so nur 2 add ons ( Gatherer und necrosis)
> und die hab ich abgestellt



du hast nur 512mb speicher. es sagten hier schon einige, es ist zu wenig für dalaran.


----------



## advanced08 (20. Januar 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass in Dalaran mehr spieler, als damals in Shat waren.. das größere Problem: Dalaran ist verdammt klein, shat schon recht groß. D.H. ein normaler Rechner, bzw etwas ältere Rechner schafft es nicht dort ein normales Bild zu bekommen. Mein Rechner ist eigendlich auch nicht schlecht, habe in Dalaran aber 10 Sek standbilder und das bei niedriger Grafikeinstellung. Dalaran ist zwar schoen, aber es ist nicht gut bedacht von Blizzard.



blizz sollte dalaran instanzieren =O

und ja es liegt an den 500mb ram ^^

mein notebook hat auch 500mb ram und dort ist dalaran auch immer so ne sache


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Januar 2009)

/edit: falscher thread


----------



## grimmjow (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mit 2GB Ram schon teilweise starke Frameeinbrüche in Dalaran.. In Shattrath war das nie so schlimm. <<


----------



## fakt0r (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab derzeit 8 GB RAM in meinem Rechner drinnen (Ja 8 GB...). Und selbst bei mir ist es so, dass ich noch viele Frameeinbrüche in Dalaran habe. Wobei man auch sagen muss, dass es vielleicht auch durch die vielen Leute ist, welche dort derzeit herum schwirren.


----------



## Sidious75 (21. Januar 2009)

Das ist bei mir nicht anders. ich hab 4gb ram in meiner kiste einen 3,1 dualcore  und ne gf 9800gtx und auch ich hab zum teil fps einbrüche und Lags in Dalaan.
Ich denk das liegt wie schong esaagt an den vielen spielern da die mit ihrem T7 ra rumstehn und damit posen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. Januar 2009)

Bei nur 512 MB Arbeitsspeicher frage ich mich wirklich, wie der Rest deines PCs ausschaut. Darum, meine Warnung an dich:
Es wird noch schlimmer. Wenn du weiterhin Spaß an WoW haben möchtest, rüste auf.


----------



## Pakratius (21. Januar 2009)

Hmm, ich weiss nicht, was ihr alle für Probleme mit Euren Highend Rechnern habt !

Ich habe nen 2,1ghz Dual AMD , 1024mb Ram, 256mb Nvidia GT7600

Habe in Dalaran fast immer 20-35fps..in ganz Nordend so 50-75

Und das auf höchste Grafikeinstellungen ausser Schatten


----------



## mercurius235 (21. Januar 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Ich denk das liegt wie schong esaagt an den vielen spielern da die mit ihrem T7 ra rumstehn und damit posen.



Wenn überhaupt, posen wir mit T7.5  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradoxytas (21. Januar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> grade Gatherer ist ein FPS Killer und lag verursacher




Ok und jetzt bitte nachvollziehbare begründung und eventuell eine Quelle angeben. DAnke schonmal weil das will ich jetzt echt genauer wissen...


----------



## CharlySteven (21. Januar 2009)

Paradoxytas schrieb:


> Ok und jetzt bitte nachvollziehbare begründung und eventuell eine Quelle angeben. DAnke schonmal weil das will ich jetzt echt genauer wissen...



ich hab gatherer nicht aufm pc deswegen kann ihcs dir nicht sagen, aber wenn du auf das pc symbol gehst (nicht klicken) siehst ud ja was für add-ons, wieviel speicher verbrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen meine GTX260 BE packt alles auf max Detail! Nur am Abend um 8 da hab ich weil es überfüllt ist nur 20 fps und ein paar frameeinbrüche aber sonst in der restlichen welt bis zu 180 fps^^


----------



## Paradoxytas (21. Januar 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich hab gatherer nicht aufm pc deswegen kann ihcs dir nicht sagen, aber wenn du auf das pc symbol gehst (nicht klicken) siehst ud ja was für add-ons, wieviel speicher verbrauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja gut klar sieht man das, ich auch.^^ aber aber n paar mb arbeitsspeicher sind nun wahrlich kein grund für FPS-einbrüche..... (ladezeiten ja, aber nur ganz  wenig)


----------



## ciaz (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte zu Classic WoW Zeiten auch nur 512 Ram und es hat gereicht damals. Allerdings wurde die Grafik mit den beiden Addons verbessert und spaetestens mit WOTL sollte man 1-2 Gig haben. Wenn du also weiter Wow spielen willst (vor allem ab Scherbenwelt) solltest du mindestens dein Motherboard, die CPU und deinen RAM aufruesten (bei 512 RAM geh ich einfach mal davon aus, dass dein Rechner nicht mehr der neuste ist). Ich kenn zwar die momentanen Preise nicht, aber 100-150 Euro bewirken hier denke ich mal Wunder.

TIPP, wie du da aus Dalaran wieder rauskommst: Deaktiver SAEMTLICHE Addons, erstelle einen Twink und setze bei der Grafik ALLES auf die niedrigste Einstellung (Aufloesung, Texturen usw.). Nun logge mit deinem Main "MORGENS" ein ( Die Aktion wuerde ich vor der Arbeit/Schule durchfuehren, da du sonst wie schon oft erwaehnt mit 300+ Leuten, die in Dalaran rumgammeln, zu tun hast.) und gehe durchs Shattrath Portal und binde dich dort per Ruhestein. Das reicht eh bis Lvl 68/70 und wenn du nicht gerade Mage spielst (dort ist ein Lehrer in Dalaran) hast du dadurch auch keine Nachteile.


----------



## Natsumee (21. Januar 2009)

also ob man 500 oder 2g oder 4g ram hat dalaran ist dazu verdammt zu nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hilft nur effekte weit runterschrauben wen man nach dalaran geht

jetzt ne frage kann man da irgendwie ein Makro erstellen wo man zwischen low effekt einstellung und höhere einstellung machen kann kennt sich da wer aus?
wen ja könntet ihr mir eine PN schicken? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calystro (21. Januar 2009)

Tidoc schrieb:


> grade Gatherer ist ein FPS Killer und lag verursacher







kann ich so nicht unterschreiben 

habe gatherer am laufen sowie titan und keinerlei probleme in der hinsicht


----------



## Sonsbecker (21. Januar 2009)

Paradoxytas schrieb:


> Ok und jetzt bitte nachvollziehbare begründung und eventuell eine Quelle angeben. DAnke schonmal weil das will ich jetzt echt genauer wissen...



quelle? Selbstversuch!

Gatherer aktiviert: 35 FPS Dalaran

Gatherer deaktiviert: 55 FPS Dalaran

Sollte zur Begründung ausreichen, weitere Einträge und Threads zu genau diesem Problem existieren im offiziellen Forum auch.

So wunderbar Gatherer zum farmen ist, in Schlachtzügen spätestens ist dieses Addon vor dem einloggen deaktiviert


----------



## Pruzze (21. Januar 2009)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> wenn du alles auf max spielen willst brauchst mind. ne 8800GT
> 
> aber damit kommste auch in nordend gut durch
> 
> ...




Hallo,

mal sehen, wie es nach 3.08 geht, denn die Hardwareanforderungen in Dalaran sind unglaublich. Ich habe eine 9800 mit 1GB Ram unter XP, 4 GB RAM, X2 6000, und komme in Dalaran gerade mal auf 13 fps. Sobald ich Dalaran verlasse, sind 50 fps normal, auch in SW, nur eben in Dalaran net. Da MUSS Blizz dran arbeiten.


Gruss


----------



## Felicat (21. Januar 2009)

Paradoxytas schrieb:


> Ok und jetzt bitte nachvollziehbare begründung und eventuell eine Quelle angeben. DAnke schonmal weil das will ich jetzt echt genauer wissen...



Auch wenn das andre nicht gerne hören werden... es liegt nicht einfach nur an gatherer...  gatherer bearbeitet im hintergrund (auch auch andre addons wie auctioneer) seine eigene datenbank. Gerade solche Addons verbrauchen dann relativ viel der von wow zur Verfügung gestellten Leistung wenn noch andre Addons dazu kommen, die ebenfalls relativ aufwendige funktionen haben wie die permanente Überwachung verschiedener Channels (Wer keine Ahnung von Lua-Scripting hat: klappe halten)
Da Gatherer im Hintergrund permanent werkelt macht sich das hier besonders bemerkbar... und das sogar relativ unabhängig von der CPU im Rechner.

Zu den Dalaran Problemen... es liegt ziemlich eindeutig am Ram... selbst ohne Addons sind alleine die Datenmenge für die Models und die Texturen mehr als genug um deinen Rechner dazu zu bringen wie wild zu swappen (Speicher in die Auslagerungsdatei zu verschieben). Dadurch kommt die Kiste nicht mehr nach und es kommt zu einem Timeout... daher der Abbruch der Serververbindung. Mit Addons wird sogar 1Gig Ram knapp... besser wären 2Gig.. damit sollte es aber keine wirklichen Probleme mehr geben. Zumindest nicht deswegen.

Falls jetzt jemand schreien sollte 1 Gig reicht völlig.... die Preise für Ram sind so niedrig derzeit, dass man ohne weiteres ein wenig mehr reinpacken kann ohne vom Stuhl zu fallen wegen der Preise.

Was solche Angaben wie 180 FPS und mehr angeht... was bringts? mehr als 25... max 30 kannst du eh nicht sehen. Alles darüber hinaus ist overpowert und verbrät nur Strom zu Wärme. Aber manche Leute müssen ja immer irgendwas mit Grösse kompensieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## happendZ (21. Januar 2009)

Grafik Fehler? In Dalaran? Neeeeee ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Felicat (21. Januar 2009)

Wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste, würd ich sagen, da hat jemand das WoW-Interface über nen Rez-Screenshot gelegt *g*
Das ist mal was ausgefalleneres...


----------



## happendZ (21. Januar 2009)

Felicat schrieb:


> Wenn ichs nicht besser wüsste, würd ich sagen, da hat jemand das WoW-Interface über nen Rez-Screenshot gelegt *g*
> Das ist mal was ausgefalleneres...



Warte mal kurz...

Kennst du den Wyrmruh... ähhhm ...tempel?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier hab ich einen versteckten Magier Skill entdeckt, der mit dem Patch rausgenerft wird, nix mehr PewPew 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## ciaz (21. Januar 2009)

happendZ schrieb:


> Grafik Fehler? In Dalaran? Neeeeee ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast nur 9 Gold auf deinem Char? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nach 2 3 Toden bist du ja pleite. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (21. Januar 2009)

was ich nich ganz peile - 2 mal ein komplett verschiedenes interface?!


----------



## happendZ (21. Januar 2009)

claet schrieb:


> was ich nich ganz peile - 2 mal ein komplett verschiedenes interface?!



der eine screen ist von lvl 74

die anderen sind alle von lvl 80 soweit ich mich noch recht erinnere.

und zwecks des goldes, das problem ist uns bekannt ...


----------



## Thewizard76 (21. Januar 2009)

Pakratius schrieb:


> Hmm, ich weiss nicht, was ihr alle für Probleme mit Euren Highend Rechnern habt !
> 
> Ich habe nen 2,1ghz Dual AMD , 1024mb Ram, 256mb Nvidia GT7600
> 
> ...



Dann musst du aber auch wissen das deine grafikkarte gar nicht die ganzen Grafikeffekte darstellen kann also ist sie nicht so belastet wie eine 8800GT zum beispiel weil die alles darstellen kann.

Mein Rechner sieht wie folgt aus:
C2D E6300 2*1,86GHz
4GB Arbeitsspeicher (Vista 64bit)
8800 GT 512MB
WD Raptor 74GB 10000Umdrehungen
22" TFT 1680*1050er Auflösung auch im Spiel

In Dalaran habe ich nur 16 FPS und ausserhalb dann 30 - 80

WOW ist nicht nur von dem Speicher abhängig sondern vom Kompletten PC
Als erstes sollte man einen 2 Kern Prozessor haben.
Dann 2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Ab einer 7900 GT Grafikkarte wird es Spassig
Da Vista noch sehr viel Resourcen frisst würde ich unter 3GB XP empfehlen
Festplatte kann man ein bischen vernachlässigen nur sollte sie nicht proppenvoll sein damit genügend Platz für die Auslagerungsdatei da ist.

Und noch eines High End Grafikkarten sind erst ab einer Bestimmten Auflösung richtig schnell.
Bei meiner 8800GT zB. hatte ich weniger FPS mit meinem 19" Monitor mit der 1280*1024er Auflösung als jetzt mit dem 22" und einer 1680*1050er Auflösung.
Und warum ist das so? Weil sie ihre volle Power erst in den ganz hohen Auflösungen ausspielt.


----------



## sebiprotago (21. Januar 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Da Vista noch sehr viel Resourcen frisst würde ich unter 3GB XP



Da Vista mit 64bit arbeitet und damit alle Speicheradressen doppelt so lang sind, würde ich unter 6-8 GB XP (32bit) empfehlen, da ihr vorher effektiv weniger nutzbaren Arbeitsspeicher als die max. 3,5 GB unter XP zur Verfügung habt.


----------



## Nyxon (21. Januar 2009)

Weiss garnicht was ihr habt.
1GB RAM
ATI 9600XT
Intel P4 2,6GHZ

Ich komme in Dalaran auf unglaubliche 1 bis 2 FPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ausserhalb sogar auf Satte ZWÖLF FPS!!!!!11111




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich habe mich von 70-80 "durchgelaggt". Das ist TEH reAL sKilL


----------



## Koradur (21. Januar 2009)

Das Problem mit Dalaran hatte ich auch schon mal.
Bei mir lag es an einem addon das nicht aktuell war.
Ohne addons war das einloggen in dalaran kein prob.


----------



## Ciquo (21. Januar 2009)

also ich hab mit meinem laptop keine probs in dalaran.

2 x 2.4 ghz
4k ram
geforce 9800 gt
und das ganze auf vista

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (21. Januar 2009)

naja vielleicht kommt ja bald die meldung: dalaran ist voll, position in der warteschlange: XY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mit meinen 1 gb ram braucht dalaran bei mir zu 95% immer einige zeit (ne gute minute) um zu laden 

danach gehts mit 15-35 fps weiter, und zwar so schnell wie möglich zum fp oder zum portal ;-)


----------



## Felicat (21. Januar 2009)

sebiprotago schrieb:


> Da Vista mit 64bit arbeitet und damit alle Speicheradressen doppelt so lang sind, würde ich unter 6-8 GB XP (32bit) empfehlen, da ihr vorher effektiv weniger nutzbaren Arbeitsspeicher als die max. 3,5 GB unter XP zur Verfügung habt.



*HUST* wie bitte?
Also zuerst mal... jede Vistaversion gibts als 32bit oder als 64bit ....
und was soll der mist mit den Adressen? 
jedes 32-bit system.. ja auch vista, kann nur maximal 4GB Speicher adressieren. Davon bleiben effektiv nur knapp 3,5 manchmal auch nur 3,1 GB übrig, da im oberen Speicherbereich die reservierten Adressen des PCI-Adressraums liegen. 
Mit 64bit-Betriebssystemen fällt diese Beschränkung weg. Aber ich brauch doch nicht mehr Speicher nur weil die Speicheradressen nun mit 64 bit beschrieben werden. Das bedeutet doch nicht, dass nun alles auf einmal doppelt soviel Platz braucht, sondern nur dass der "Regalplatz" in dem die Daten im Speicher abgelegt werden, also die Register nun eine längere Adresse haben und damit mehr davon möglich sind.

Ein echtes 64-Bit Betriebssystemen hat zwar ein paar besonderheiten, vor allen dingen wenn der Programmcode auch in 64-bittigem code vorliegt, aber das ist hier ja nicht der Fall.

Also wenn du wirklich 6-8GB Ram im Rechner hast, weil dir ein Verkäufer DIESE erklärung gegeben hat... 

Merke: 
32 Bit im vergleich zu 64 Bit in der Informatik = mehr Platz
32 Bit im Vergleich zu 64 Bit wenns um Pils geht = schneller voll


----------



## Violaro (8. April 2009)

ich habe einen intel pentium d 3ghz, 2gb ram und ne radeon hd4670 mit 512mb
normalerweise sollte alles ohne probs laufen, aber sobald ich nach dalaran komme habe ich standbilder und wow errors ohne ende, an manchen tagen mehr an manchen tagen weniger. 
mittlerweile bin ich echt am verzweifeln, wird wohl nen neues system her müssen; aber ich finde btw den technischen support von blizzard auch nicht gerade gut. in manchen ähnlichen threads im technik forum kommt nicht mal ein kommentar von forum-admins o.Ä.
hatte früher mit nahezu 60mb addon speicher locker 60fps in 40er (classic) und 25er (bc) raids, heutzutage mit 22mb addon speicher maximal 18fps in 25er instanzen :<
so long


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. April 2009)

Calystro schrieb:


> kann ich so nicht unterschreiben
> 
> habe gatherer am laufen sowie titan und keinerlei probleme in der hinsicht




Also wenn Ich ins Sholazarbecken fliege um dort Saronit zu farmen und Gatherer anhab brennt meine mein Cpu fast durch xD .. Also Gatherer aus, Minimap Bergbau Filter an und normal weitersuchen

Also mit meinem Pc in Dalaran ist das auch so ne Sache und hab nen 1,8 Ghz und 2 Gig Ram drin. Grafikkarte GT 6600 .. Da hilft nur eins bei dir Aufrüsten


----------



## VallovShatt (8. April 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> keine ahnung. vielleicht könntest du noch deine graka posten. um es vorweg zunehmen, 512mb ram sind definitiv zu wenig (für dalaran und wenn ich mich nicht irre, gesamt nordend)



Awa das langt. Meine hatte soviel bis ich se austauschen musste weil der Lüfter abgebrochen ist das war ne GForce 6600 oder so. Das lief wunderbar, manchmal etwas ruckelig in Hauptstädten, aber das wars auch schon. ich geh davon aus dass dien RAM zu klein ist. Als ich anfing zu spielen hatte ich 1GB und es hat in den Hauptstädten nurnoch gelaggt. Als 2 drin waren wars dann ok. Jetzt sinds 2,5 und mehr wirds auch nicht weil ich immernoch XP drauf hab und das bleibt auch so bis der PC tot ist.
Und ich hab noch nen Pentium 4 Prozessor drin und alles is ok. ich hab in dalaran keine Stundenlangen Standbilder. Und seit wotlk hab ich auch schon lange keine Errors mehr. Selbst mit meinem Hinterweltler-PC kann ich gut spielen und die Leute die sich ihren ach so tollen "Braucht zwar keiner, aber ich hab den Längsten" für 5000€ von Mutti ham finanzieren lassen ham oft schlimmere Probleme weil die Internetleitung der letzte Mist is oder weil se nicht drauf geachtet ham was fürn Motherboard drinnen is. Denn wenn das scheiße is kann dein Prozessor noch so toll sein, durchs Motherboard kommts nicht durch.

Das Gatherer oder sowas dran schuld ist kann gut sein, denn während der raids scheind recount sehr zu stören.


----------



## Zarox (8. April 2009)

Felicat schrieb:


> *HUST* wie bitte?
> Also zuerst mal... jede Vistaversion gibts als 32bit oder als 64bit ....
> und was soll der mist mit den Adressen?
> jedes 32-bit system.. ja auch vista, kann nur maximal 4GB Speicher adressieren. Davon bleiben effektiv nur knapp 3,5 manchmal auch nur 3,1 GB übrig, da im oberen Speicherbereich die reservierten Adressen des PCI-Adressraums liegen.
> ...


/sign

Anzuführen wäre noch, das WoW KEINE 64bit Unterstützt.
Wer mit mehr als 4 GB Ram "arbeitet" bei dem liegen sowieso der Rest des Arbeitsspeichers faul rum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwo stand auch was von Auslagerungsdatei. (ich finde das auf die schnelle nicht mehr) .. wer mehr als 2 GB Ram hat, sollte seine Auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren. Der PC ist merklich schneller, wenn er nicht auslagern braucht, sondern alles im Ram gehalten wird! AUßER man macht viel mit Bildbearbeitung, dann sollten es 4 GB Ram sein, aber trotzdem KEINE Auslagerungsdatei.

Und wer sich mit Vista brüstet, sollte sich das hier mal genauer durchlesen.
Wer kann bleibt bei XP und wartet bis Windows Seven!

BtT:
Dir fehlt es an Arbeitsspeicher. Wie hier auch schon öfters erwähnt, solltest du auf 2 GB aufrüsten. Der Pries für 1 GB liegt bei 16 Euro und das tut kaum weh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (8. April 2009)

Zarox schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Und wer sich mit Vista brüstet, sollte sich das hier mal genauer durchlesen.
> Wer kann bleibt bei XP und wartet bis Windows Seven!
> ...



Kann ich dir in beiden Punkten nur beipflichten


----------

